# here we go!!!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just looked at the 10 day forcast...below freezing every night(low teens!) and daytime highs hovering around 33-35*!!! if that trend stays on course we will be drillin' SOON!!!! guess i better order some bait next week and bust out the gear!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm putting the boat away today. Gonna pull the shanty out and give it a good checking over. Firing up the lantern and heater and puttin a fresh charge on the vex and camera. Hope to be on the ice before christmas. That extended fall season was great.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

It seems like this time of year when we get ice its always during the week by the weeend its gone.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*teaser!!!!!!!*


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

does anyone know for sure if Big Daddy has started the ICE DANCE yet? from what i understand that really works


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Daego Doug said:


> does anyone know for sure if Big Daddy has started the ICE DANCE yet? from what i understand that really works


YES!!! a few weeks back and its starting to take hold!!! a small marsh where i'm hunting was completely covered in skim ice today!!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

The 10 day looks great... But then again... We shouldn't worry about December much... I'd rather be out for the Month of Jan and Feb =)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Saw LOTS of skim ice today.... Won't be long! (I hope!!!)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

me and my wife in the truck today doin about 70 down I-77:

"Lisa is that ice?"
"no"
i think its ice!?
no its not ice
look at that ice on that pond..(wait is that skim ice or pond scum)
oh geez


so im pretty sure i saw skim ice today.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

coming home from hunting today, i saw skim ice on some ponds at noon. went to the candy store just before dark and there was still ice on the puddles.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the forecast is starting to look really good.... i hope this dryness persists.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I think everyone is too worried too soon. I plow snow and keep pretty accurate records of our conditions. Last year in my area our first plow was on November 18 2008. The year before was December 8 2007. Now 2007 and 2008 were both early years for plowing in my area which is trumbull county. We had a warm november this year but we also had a cold cold october this year so the water temp was already down. There is ice one all of the ponds around me rite now and even the edges on Mmosquito lake rite now. Nothing to speak of but it is skim ice. Our forecast is lookin on the up and up. It won't be long now. If anyone needs me I'll be in the deep freezer getting ready.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a layer of Ice on my small pond out from of the Condos...... =)


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I drilled a hole on my pond 1"of ice 3 feet out. The temp was 15 when I went out this morning, come on ICE !!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

updated 10 day for dover says overnight lows single digits most of the week with highs near 30!!! charge the vex,get some bait, and thaw some sausages out!!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well with deer season comming to a close with one more gun weekend and muzzle loader, i will only bow hunt a few times more. I getting ramped up for the ice, Im gonna go thru all my gear and get my heater updated, cant wait to pull some thru the ice!!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Weather God's PLEASE NO SNOW !!! It just messes things up !!!!!

I can hear that Ice forming already ???


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> Weather God's PLEASE NO SNOW !!! It just messes things up !!!!!
> 
> I can hear that Ice forming already ???


:woot: wut he said!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw LOTS of iced up ponds yesterday, and I think it was a little more than skim ice. 

Hopefully, the big "storm" they're forecasting will not dump a lot of snow on us, but will keep the cold temps coming. I'm very skeptical of the weather folks... The first "storm" of Winter, they usually go overboard with the hype...

I will be getting out the shanty this weekend, charging the vex, and restringing my ice rods. It won't be long!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

the high for tommorow is 48 no to good for ice but they said thursday is alow of 9!! with highs in the low 20's and then all the way to next tue they have the highs in the low 30's and low's in the teens and 20's I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

were gonna get a slight warm up but then right back down to freezing temps for the high and teens at nght starting wednesday and running for at least a week. Looks like someone somewhere will be on the ice by christmas week.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

The temps are good but the wind doesn't slow down slower than 12mph except for the warmer days (sunday, monday, tuesday) goin by MSN's 10 day forcast, on the flip side that will get the water as a whole alot colder so as soon as the winds calm the lakes and ponds may cover up quick and build quicker. dunno not gonna get my hopes too high..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

60 mph winds bringing 22 ft waves on Lake Erie Weds 12/9 didnt helped our cause.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Icebucket,don't get too down. Just have to remember, we have a couple aces up our sleeves. Had a couple guys in the area say they have 2" of ice on their ponds, it all depends on where the water(ice) is located. This cold wind has helped some of the secluded places.We'll be on the ice sooner than you think. Might even be this weekend as long as the snow stays away. Get those batteries charged.....Mark


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think its time to break out the dancing banana...lol

:bananahuge:


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those coves and ponds that are protected from the wind will be building... It's supposed to get down to freezing or below after the sun goes down for the next week. 

Batteries are on the charge and tomorrow, the shanty gets set up and the gear gets prepped.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I was talking with my wife about the cold weather yesterday ( she hates it ) and I said , " well one good thing about it, Its making ice" with a big grin. She reached over and flicked my ear and said " shut up !!! " 

My ear was numb from the cold anyway.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

we have had no significant snow here so far. temps are "bitter".... i dont think we could ask for better weather.  this is shaping up pretty close to a "best case" scenario so far!

i never worry about a cold wind...you'll get the benefit of the cold, its just not an instant gratification type thing....the benefits will be seen later when the ice is suddenly a few inches thick.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yesterday;, 12/10 Portage Lakes, Springfield Lake, Mogadore, Nimisila & Ladue Reservoir were all wide open., not even shoreline ice observed.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Walked on a pond today! Warning it was thin and far from thick enoughto fish but it held my fat arse up.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet, me too....maybe next weekend we can get some ice fishing in.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

i was at atwood lake yesterday watching white caps slam the shore. then i went back today and half of the lake was locked up solid. the shallow end twords delroy down to about 2/3's of the way down to the cemetary. i got out and walked on it. i went out about 20' or so and it held me. i'm not saying it's time to go out there it is far from safe yet. but it is getting very close. i'm guessing there was about an inch or so.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Monday and Tuesday is gonna kill any ice that we build the next 2 days here in Columbus. Looking like after Christmas now....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the way temps are holding and barring any sinificant snow fall this could be one of the best base layers of ice we have had in 5+ years!!! i thinking 5-6" of CLEAR BLACK hard azz ice!!!!


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

i don't know wave looks like tomorrow and monday the rain is probbably gonna ruin any ice that we built so far. i hope i'm wrong but it looks that way. temps look good after monday, but sunday and monday were supposed to be cold to five days ago when i looked then it changed "REAL SHOCKER" . seems like every time we start to build good ice around here we get a warm day and rain to ruin it. i need to move back to buffalo.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

dont worry guys....its just the normal ups and downs of the weather.... heck, there "could" be nothing out there right now... 

weve got the warm spell around Monday, then cold again...people might be ice fishing on ponds and small lakes next weekend(?) im not sure if it will get quite cold enough, but i hope it does..

depends on how much rain and snow we get, so far its been DRY...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I drove around Portage too... East, Long were open. North had a layer of ice on it, except on the NW side. Winds were keeping it open. 

Once the winds stop, the lakes will freeze up nicely. Still going to be below freezing every night this week. 

still dancing.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Friday 12/11 Ice Report:
*Mogadore: *
Palm Rd/Saxe Road: Completely Ice Covered
Congress Lake Rd: 70% Ice Covered
SR 43 East: 50% Ice Covered
SR 43 West: 10% Ice Covered


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the update IBJ!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Just stopped by OSP (Old State Park). 100% ice covered. Measured 1 1/4" at the corner of the boathouse. Hopefully there may be enough to stay covered thru the next few warm days.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics. i have yet to try that area. how sweet would that be to live in one of those houses! dont have to worry about gas money for that trip.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

raining steady here in dover didnt check any early spots but we'll see late next week, things are
right on schedule IMO!!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> i have yet to try that area.


It's convenient but not the preferred location by most. It usually is the first place in the Portage Lakes to have ice thick enough to fish so it gets a lot of use early in the season till other areas freeze up solid.



hardwaterfan said:


> how sweet would that be to live in one of those houses!


It sure would!



wave warrior said:


> raining steady here in dover: ( didnt check any early spots but we'll see late next week, things are
> right on schedule IMO!!!


Was same here in Akron for most of the morning. Forecast starting Tues. night still looks promising.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

What a crappy day...


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> What a crappy day...


Pretty much... What ice that was formed is now off the lakes here in Columbus... Come'on COLD!!!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

the waters on my way to work from Randolph to Kent were just submerged(smaller bodies that were once totaly covered) and i did notice the larger lakes still had a lil shore line ice. IMO we didn't loose too much on the ponds and the lakes aren't too far behind where they were last week. its still not happening fast enought for me I've been dreaming about icefishin!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

First Ice Dates are different depending on the body of water. Small ponds, vs small inland lakes vs large inland lakes vs Lake Erie.

From recent posts, some guys have already had the opportunity to cut holes and catch a few fish. For icers looking at other bodies of water, it's gonna be a little while longer. For Lake Erie affectionado's, it's always a crap shoot whether they'll be safe ice or not.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

